

Where are all the Renaissance men? - mtviewdave
http://theweek.com/article/index/254920/where-are-all-the-renaissance-men

======
techdragon
Unemployed - because we haven't got X years experience in Y

Unemployed - because resume writing is dull an uninspiring, while the infinite
universe of possibilities awaits our exploration

Unemployed - because the world no longer has the right kind of "patronage" to
support the freewheeling efforts of these kind of people

TL;DR; Unemployed

